# Boy' foreskin pulled back :0



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

In Spain we are advised to pull back the boy's foreskin a bit on their penis to give it a clean. DH kind of over did it today and DS's whole bellend (official word?) popped out much to DH's shock! DS didn't complain and I've tucked it away again. My question is a) should we now keep popping it out for a good clean or leave it be? If it pops out, should we get it checked by the doctor as infection could get in or will it be fine?

DH prefers it out as he did this when he was little as in Spain it was considered more hygienic. I'm okay with this.

Advise?

Kay xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Kay ill have to get back to you, I'm pretty sure when they get a little older that the foreskin can be pulled back to clean but I'm unsure as to what age, ill check and get back to you

Nic
Xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Cheers. He's 13 months. DH would actually like to leave it out. 

Kay xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, I've had a look around at recent advice/research etc and it is NOT advisable to retract the foreskin as you can cause damage/scarring etc, and I certainly wouldn't advice leaving the foreskin retracted, just wash around penis when bathing etc

Hope this helps

Nic
Xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you. It's still tucked safely away!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha ha good stuff

Xx


----------

